# How to legally Import macropanesthia rhinoceros(Giant burrowing Cockroach) ?



## Hamish198 (Apr 20, 2010)

Hey guys, Can anyone tell me if they know the legalities of importing these *Macropanesthia Rhinoceros(Giant burrowing Cockroach)* from OZ ? 

I know this is unlikely but I was just wondering if it was as simple as asking my Aussie mates to box them up with a supply of food and moisture and sending them superfast post....or will I be breaking laws left, right and centre ?

Cheers :2thumb:

James.


----------



## Oderus (Nov 24, 2009)

Left, right, centre, up, down, in, out.. Etc etc.


----------



## Baldpoodle (Apr 18, 2007)

Ask the spider shop he is good at international spider travel.


----------



## Hamish198 (Apr 20, 2010)

Cheers Guys, I thought I'd ask....I know you can't take any into OZ but hoped I could get my friends to post some over to me.....Oh well, back to the Dubias lol

James.


----------



## jigg1990 (Nov 22, 2012)

according to one of the australian wildlife law sites it says on there that Macropanesthia Rhinoceros cannot be imported or exported in or out of aus so reading that i would say it is illegal. but someone on here might know more about it


----------



## X Kirsten H X (Jan 19, 2013)

Baldpoodle said:


> Ask the spider shop he is good at international spider travel.


Suitcases at the ready :whistling2:


----------



## Hamish198 (Apr 20, 2010)

X Kirsten H X said:


> Suitcases at the ready :whistling2:




:lol2:


----------



## Hamish198 (Apr 20, 2010)

I just really really like the look of them....but the only ones I've seen for sale in this country so far are £55 each not including postage. Tooo much for my empty accounts at the moment :bash:

James.


----------



## andyh75 (Nov 16, 2008)

Martin Goss has had them for sale in the past, seen his stall at shows over the years and hes always had a few pairs for sale, Not cheap though


----------



## Hamish198 (Apr 20, 2010)

Cheers Andy ,
How do I get in touch with him.....is he on here or is he someone i can google ?

James.


----------



## Moony14 (Aug 20, 2011)

Virginia Cheeseman - Entomological Supplier Has them sometimes, might be worth emailing her.


----------

